# Sony VTC4 on Hana Modz Clone 50w



## Rotten_Bunny (1/12/14)

I just have to comment on this battery. I have been vaping like a crack addict for the last 6 hours with a Nautilus Mini between 7.5w - 9.8w, i am down to just under half of my battery life left... Im no expert but, i would say thats pretty long lasting. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/14)

Super @Rotten_Bunny 
How many ml you getting through?

I think batteries should be measured for vaping terms by the amount of juice you can get through at a particular wattage

For example, my MVP2 with my Evod1 gets me though about 5 ml of juice at 7.5 Watts

My Efest 2500 mah 35A get me through about 3.5 to 4 ml at about 25 Watts on the Reo before feeling a bit weak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

My efest 3100 20a gets me about 6mls at 25watts on ZNA50. drains the battery and juice quickly lol


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (2/12/14)

@Silver i got about 7.5 mls through... I gave up trying to own the battery at about 1/4 left 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

Its weird how u feel the weakness in the draw when its about 1/4 left @Rotten_Bunny 
Is that to do with the mod you run or the actual battery?? do any of you guys know?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (2/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Its weird how u feel the weakness in the draw when its about 1/4 left @Rotten_Bunny
> Is that to do with the mod you run or the actual battery?? do any of you guys know?


Dude lol, i tried to beat the battery. I lost

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (2/12/14)

@Rotten_Bunny 

What are your thoughts on the device in general? I'm looking at getting one from the next batch.


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Dude lol, i tried to beat the battery. I lost
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Lol agreed bud, its frustrating at times though. Its like u have to monitor your battery all the time

I think its time for a 3rd battery in my life lol


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (2/12/14)

Wesley said:


> @Rotten_Bunny
> 
> What are your thoughts on the device in general? I'm looking at getting one from the next batch.


Feels good, power on demand. And really a head turner. i have only had it for just over a day now and i am loving it.. For now i am only running it with a Naughty Mini so i cant get the full benefit of it till i get myself a sub ohm tank..

Wesley, dude.. Hop on the boat, you wont be disappointed. I guarantee it.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (2/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Feels good, power on demand. And really a head turner. i have only had it for just over a day now and i am loving it.. For now i am only running it with a Naughty Mini so i cant get the full benefit of it till i get myself a sub ohm tank..
> 
> Wesley, dude.. Hop on the boat, you wont be disappointed. I guarantee it.
> 
> ...



Sold, see you there soon!


----------

